# Antique Wagons Looking for Information



## makah1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Looking for some info in these 2 wagon. I might just keep them as is or restore. Give me some input and value Thanks!


----------



## makah1 (Nov 23, 2019)

Zoom Zoom


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 24, 2019)

makah1 said:


> Looking for some info in these 2 wagon. I might just keep them as is or restore. Give me some input and value Thanks!View attachment 1093374View attachment 1093375





makah1 said:


> Zoom Zoom




Great wagons
Both 30’s wagons  they are early and seem to be in excellent shape
I would not recommend restoring these items.
They both sit pretty and retain most value left as they are.

mark




makah1 said:


> Looking for some info in these 2 wagon. I might just keep them as is or restore. Give me some input and value Thanks!View attachment 1093374View attachment 1093375
> [/
> 
> Great wagons !
> ...


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 25, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> Great wagons
> Both 30’s wagons  they are early and seem to be in excellent shape
> I would not recommend restoring these items.
> They both sit pretty and retain most value left as they are.
> ...




Few references


----------

